
The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (original 1978 radio series) - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007jlzj
======
cyberferret
I shall go an have a re-listen to this! Many decades ago, I had the CD boxed
set of the radio series, and we used to play it as the 'on hold' music on our
office phone system.

Most customers would ask us what the hell they were listening to when they
came off hold, whereas a few would demand to be put BACK on hold again so they
could finish listening to that part.

Sadly, one day some creep broke into our office at night - about the only
thing they took was the CD player next to the receiption desk that played the
on hold stuff, along with HALF the collection of HHGTTG. We found one CD
smashed in the stairwell of the building.

I wonder if there is a way to covertly download the BBC stream so that I can
enjoy the series in its entirety again in the future...

